# Sukee Kennels - Maine



## Threejam

Does anyone have any information on Sukee Kennels in Maine? Good, Bad, any info would be appreciated.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Emoore

I don't think there's any arguing that they're a large-scale commercial operation. Personally I don't like the fact that they don't post pedigrees, registered names, or hip/elbow scores on their females. I remember they used to do that. Years ago I had a friend with a dog from Sukee. He had a great temperament but was oversized and died young from crippling joint problems.


----------



## holland

My advice would be to go and visit...


----------



## cliffson1

I like their name....I think it sounds erotic!


----------



## lilysmom

I can't tell you a thing about there kennel but I can share with you various encounters with owners I have met. We go up to Maine every June with our GSD, naturally that attracts other lovers of the breed. We have had numerous encounters with folks who have a dog from this kennel and speak nothing but praise for them. This past summer the owner of the boatyard had a beautifulblack male from the kennel, he was nice looking and had a wonderful temperment.This was not his first dog from Sukee so I guess that says something. 
Hope this helps,
Pam


----------



## damaya

cliffson1 said:


> I like their name....I think it sounds erotic!


Differences in how two see something.

It seems cliff read that as "sue-key" which I'm sure is correct, and yeah agreed on erotic in a far east kind of way.

However,

I first read that as "suck-E", and thought what a name for a kennel!

disclaimer; I have never heard of the mentioned kennel, and know nothing of the dogs they produce merely making an observation on pronunciation of the name.


----------



## doggiedad

funny, funny.



cliffson1 said:


> I like their name....I think it sounds erotic!





damaya said:


> Differences in how two see something.
> 
> It seems cliff read that as "sue-key" which I'm sure is correct, and yeah agreed on erotic in a far east kind of way.
> 
> However,
> 
> I first read that as "suck-E", and thought what a name for a kennel!
> 
> disclaimer; I have never heard of the mentioned kennel, and know nothing of the dogs they produce merely making an observation on pronunciation of the name.


----------



## Emoore

Kinda like Sookie Stackhouse.


----------



## Dainerra

Emoore said:


> Kinda like Sookie Stackhouse.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought that!


----------



## [email protected]

13 years ago this month, we were traveling thruMaine by car, all the way from WI. We stopped, and met Jerry and Kay. We met the available pups, asked questions, and moved onward. About 2 hrs. Later as we fueled our car, we met a Maine state trooper. Asking,'what do you think of Sukee Kennels?', he said they had the 'best **** dogs in the state.'

That evening, in Bar Harbor, we walked to the local firehouse, (I'm a firefighter), and learned they were part paid full time and paid by call....the guy I talked with, when asked the same query, said that he hated dogs. He then added....'if I ever got a dog, I'd get it from them.'

We called the kennel back, driving back the next morning, to get a GSD that was great with our kids and grand kids. Go visit. Talk. I believe you will be impressed.


----------



## Threejam

Thank you for the feedback I have heard nothing but good things


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.K

cliffson1 said:


> I like their name....I think it sounds erotic!


:wild: :rofl:


----------



## Dooney's Mom

I find it so weird that this kennel name popped up today. I was just talking different kennels with Dooney's brother's parents tonight and they told me that one of the girls in our training class black GSD came from there. I am not a fan of all black GSD's (not to offend anybody who has them!!!) but this black GSD is the prettiest one I have ever seen. He is a VERY Smart, very balanced, sweet dog. BUT he does have some hip issues. I would just go visit- get a good idea of their dogs and temperments and ask for health/hip info on anyone you may be interested in!


----------



## CelticGlory

If you put the name Sukee into the pedigree database it will pull up every dog that is listed under the Sukee kennel name. Just a thought. Otherwise they are not listed on the breeders list on pedigree database but, they do have some pedigrees listed. Not sure if they are any of the current dogs though.


----------



## DHMDMD

I have had 2 females from SUKEE. Both great dogs. First one lived 12 years. Now have a 2 year old solid black. My wife is alone some days in a small town in Vermont. No on messes with her an her black shepherd.


----------



## Bek

Threejam said:


> Does anyone have any information on Sukee Kennels in Maine? Good, Bad, any info would be appreciated.


We have gotten7 shepherds over the years from Sukee and you couldn’t ask for better breeder or dogs. None of mine have ever had hip issues or any other health problems. And the temperament they promise is the one you get


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HollandN

I am not sure they are still in business drive through there every year it was definitely a commercial kennel


----------



## Sabis mom

HollandN said:


> I am not sure they are still in business drive through there every year it was definitely a commercial kennel


Google says reported permanently closed and by the online reviews that may have been necessary.


----------



## Zee1

Threejam said:


> Does anyone have any information on Sukee Kennels in Maine? Good, Bad, any info would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I have personally bought two shepherds over the past 20 years from them 1998 and 2008 and I have found them to be excellent..
.looking for another one now as these two beauties have passed


----------

